# Confidence problems



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

If anyone has any ideas....let me know. I've had to pull our Newf Molly from the show circuit because she's so stressed out when she goes. It got to the point that she wouldn't get into the SUV.....and still won't because she's afraid we're taking her to a show.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well...my personal thought (and no I'm not a breeder or show circuter) is that she shouldn't be shown. Is this really the temperment that the "best of the breed" should have? And isn't that what the show ring is all about? Nevousness with everyone but one person is in my mind a "flaw" and will be a constant fight to correct. These are the dogs we breed...to better the breed....right?.

My opinon......plus its really not fair to the dog in my opinion.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Are you kidding lol-nervuosness is a confidence issue.....not temperament. She actually loves to be out and about however discpline from people besides me she really dislikes -basically she is attached alot to me. I will repeat that this is a confidence issue and if you are not a breeder or in shows you don't know the trials dogs face when beginning their show career-she is 9 months old and this is her second show.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well....lol...nervousness is a temperment issue in my opinon. Its like...timid is a temperment issue. Lucky is a great dog, but is a little nervous around the food bowl. And thats fine, you're the expert and you are right, 9 months is young.... so I hope she matures and grows to enjoy showing.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Timidity is something that needs to be overcome before entering into that type of competitive environment. Perhaps get the pup into other types of activities where she can build confidence. Like interactive classes....perhaps Obedience, Rally, or Agility (later). When she's having fun and her handler/owner is having fun, plus they're achieving something, the confidence definitely builds.

Not all dogs are comfortable in the show ring. They may be wonderful in any other environment.....but in that ring, they're just not happy. And it shows, believe me. That's what happened to Molly, and it got worse over time. Nothing to do with timidity, however, nervousness, for some reason, definitely played a role. My view was...if she hates it, then I'm not putting her through it. Period. I don't care how wonderful she is otherwise. If in the future, we try again, and she's more comfortable, fine, we'll continue. If not......that's it for conformation. She likes other venues, so we'll just go that route.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Good morning! Ardeagold-she doesn't mind actually being in the ring itself she was fine and wasn't nervous or anything so much as a bit unsure of herself. When we are practising at home her chest is out she's standing tall etc. I really think it's her confidence. I have also reveived some great suggestions from the chat on confidence building I will try. 
Lucky's Mom- being nervous in situations and missing the pack leader are not temperement issues they are issues all dogs go through in daily life-some handle it better than others. She needs to be confident in herself and that comes with excercises-guide dogs, shitzun(bad spelling) , search and rescue and yes even show dogs are taught the majority of their skills -that's not to say a dogs pre drive and instincts don't help make the decision! However to run and latch onto someones arm and not let go a dog has to have confidence -comes with practise!! Lucky's food bowl aggression is something that would probly get better if he had some more conifdence training... or not! All dogs are different and if Danny's unhappy in the show ring she won't be there-however this is her second time in the ring so ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

You and I discussed this at length last night, and I think that she needs exposure to more noise, and busy busy situations, as well as a chance to "top dog" as opposed to being the underdog in your pack. Additionally, she should never be told "It's okay. Good girl." when she exhibits nervousness, but rather "HEY! You're FINE! Let's GO!" in a jolly, upbeat voice, never allowing her a minute to think that the perceived scary/nerve wracking situation/person/thing is anything to worry about. Coddling, petting, telling her "It's okay..." is proving positive reinforcement for negative behavior - she's not hearing that the situation/person/thing is okay (which as humans is what we think we are telling her) but rather that her response to it is.
And getting her into handling classes where you make it fun fun fun for her, or even obedience class, will help build her confidence.

I have seen many dogs like this and few are actually temperament issues but rather man-made confidence problems.


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, I'll chime in here...I totally agree with Pointgold...lots of exposure and no coddling...I knew of a Golden ..who showed with that 'tail between the legs:doh:'...(hate seeing that) but within 3 months...he was wagging his tail and having a ball...it's all in how they are 'trained'.... yep, lots of 'exposure'..take her to new places with different sounds and people:uhoh:,take her to a dog show and walk around and EXPECT her to like the newness! Your confidence in her will build it in her! Yes, there are some dogs that should not be shown - they just don't like it:yuck:...but at only 9 months...I'd give it a go! : Perhaps a UKC show - they are a little less intimidating and a good place for a 'newbie' pup to learn! Have Fun!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

umm....Confidence issue??? 



Cialis....Viagra.... etc. :doh: :


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

being that the thread is about a FEMALE dog... 

i would say that feminine hygene deoderant stuff?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> umm....Confidence issue???
> 
> 
> 
> Cialis....Viagra.... etc. :doh: :


I think you're telling us more about yourself than you meant to....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I think you're telling us more about yourself than you meant to....


:doh::doh::doh:

:lol:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I think you're telling us more about yourself than you meant to....


 
No, don't assume. Maybe Carson had that problem.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

uh oh... you can diss the man but the dog is off limits!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would tend to agree with what both PG and PG said (and no I do not stutter ). I will however give you a veiw from the other side. My Keeper loved showing but would stress in obedience. People would tell me it was because I was nervous and I know that played some role, however I was MUCH more nervous in the conformation ring than the obedience ring. I felt like a fish out of water. But for some reason Keeper did not react to my nerves in conformation, I think it had something to do with her getting food in the ring  . 
She was/is on the soft side and when I bred her I looked for a boy that had lots of confidence. The resulting pups are not in any way soft I am pleased to say. So I would guess it was for a betterment of the breed although I do realize the breed would have been fine had I not bred her. 

Hank and the girls
Can OTCH Viking Princess Gold-Keeper SH, UD, MX, MXJ, OAP, OJP, CCA, VCX, OD, CGC,TDI, Am/Can WC, Can AGN, Can VC (Keeper)
Ambika's Funny Redhead JH, UD, MX, MXJ, CCA, VCX, CGC, TDI, Am/Can WC, Can CDX (Lucy)


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have zero knowledge of how to help out with Danny's confidence issue, but I know how she feels. I hope that with some time and experience she'll do just fine. Hang in there!!!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Well her handler says there are no problems with her confidence! I guess there was some overeacting done lol She says she's coming along just fine...however I am entering into handling classes with her for the fun it will be and I am sure it all will help her! The teacher says the class is very full so there should be alot of diferent dofs for her to get to know!!!


----------

